# Anyone with a 18" or 19" Moots MootoX interested in trading for a 17" frame?



## Hardtailparty (Aug 29, 2021)

Looking to size up if anyone is looking to size down, thanks!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

@Hardtailparty What year is your frame? QR or through-axle? Does it have the extra strut coming from the front of the seat tube to the top of the toptube?


----------



## Hardtailparty (Aug 29, 2021)

sgltrak said:


> @Hardtailparty What year is your frame? QR or through-axle? Does it have the extra strut coming from the front of the seat tube to the top of the toptube?
> View attachment 1956602


No I have a normal mooto X, not the YBB like you have pictured. Looking for a hardtail mooto x 18 or 19, thanks!!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Hardtailparty said:


> No I have a normal mooto X, not the YBB like you have pictured. Looking for a hardtail mooto x 18 or 19, thanks!!


Gotcha! I forgot they came in a hardtail. Both of mine are YBBs.


----------

